# fat substitute question: applesauce vs banana



## scottr (Feb 11, 2017)

Though I usually see applesauce used as a fat substitute for baked goods, I've also seen mashed banana suggested, including recipes that say to use either. See, e.g., this recipe.

Is there any advantage to one or the other? Other than the different taste, how do they effect texture/moistness?


----------



## beelost (Jun 5, 2017)

I think applesauce is classical


----------



## kevin oliver (Feb 26, 2006)

I've done my fair share of diet cooking. Haha. 

I think the difference other than the flavor in this recipe is... creaminess. Bananas are going to provide you more with that cream factor and maybe a little more meatiness vs applesauce. Personally, I would go with the applesauce as it is pretty classic replacement of fats. 

I might try this recipe myself and sub the coco powder with chocolate protein powder.


----------

